# Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Somehow I'm guessing these cars are not part of Audi's Certified Pre-Owned program, though Audi dealer Champion Audi is in the unique enough position to have two R8 racecars for sale thanks to their also now being effectively Audi Sport North America.
In the back of last week's Autoweek magazine, we saw the listing. It reads...

_Quote »_Winningest Audi R8, 15 wins, 2 championships & or test car. Serious inquiries only. #505 $1,000,000, #606 $750.000. Call for details. (954) 614-6973

Okay, say you can afford one of these beauties. Where are you going to race it?
Well, we've heard that at least one owner of a 2000 R8 runs in the GTP / Group C Vintage racing series. It's crazy to think of the R8 as "vintage", but here's a series where you too can get regular track time in your very own R8.


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars ([email protected])*

Man I hope that I fall into a lot of money real quick... 
Not going to happen but man that would be awesome!
Vintage


----------



## ckpepper02 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars ([email protected])*

Wow! For $1M plus, you could kick some serious tail in your local SCCA races.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (ckpepper02)*

$1M oh thats it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (TornadoR32)*

$750k if you don't want a winning history.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars ([email protected])*

I spoke to Dave Maraj at Lime Rock last weekend. The tester car ($750K) is sold. So only one left.


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars ([email protected])*

hmmm....so does anybody have 1mil they want to give me so I can purchase the other one? I promise ill take care of it and race it


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (wob_vento)*

I wonder what it costs to actually RACE the car. Tires, pads, maintenance, rebuilds. That stuff has to be insanely expensive. IIRC, the front clip is like $150,000.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Wonder if the same will happen in a few years with the R10...


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars ([email protected])*

If anyone is interested, it's sitting in the showroom at my work right now. 
Champion Audi, Coral Springs, Fl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (Turbodub17)*

oh how id love to work there and be able to see the car every day, and possibly try to get on the pit team some how.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (Turbodub17)*

Is it still there, or has it been sold yet. I'd also like to see photos, if possible, of it if it's still there( I think I already saw some on Flickr).


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_I wonder what it costs to actually RACE the car. Tires, pads, maintenance, rebuilds. That stuff has to be insanely expensive. IIRC, the front clip is like $150,000. 

for a season? Plan on the purchase price at the bare min


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (chernaudi)*

sorry the one in the showroom was sold. There may be one left but I'm not sure. Are you interested in purchasing?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (Turbodub17)*

No, I don't have that much money! I'm only 19. And I'm not about to enter 20 NASCAR races or more, finish dead last, or something like that, just to by something I'm never gonna use. I'd like to know if a scale model will be made of it, someone on another topic in this forum says there will be one soon out soon.


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (chernaudi)*

we've got em for sale now.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Champion Racing Selling Two R8 Racecars (Turbodub17)*

That's good, but I can't find them listed in the botique. Maybe it'll be updated soon.


----------

